# Partition



## Kirby.exe (5. Nov 2020)

Also ich habe die folgende Aufgabe:



Teil a) habe ich bereits gelöst (zumindest glaube ich das) xD:




Zu Teil b) bin ich etwas verwirrt...Ich brauche ja eine Speicherinstanz in diesem Fall eine (n+1) x (N+1) matrix (hier bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, da bei Top-Down können die Werte von N auch weit ins negative gehen). Hier ist meine sehr sehr grober Entwurf XD:


```
partition(n,N):
    result <-- [false] mit (n+1) x (N+1)
    
    for i = 0,1,...,n:
        for j = 0,1,..,N:
            // --> Hier müssen werte irgendwie im Array verglichen werden
    return result[n, N]
```

Mich verwirrt dies, da ich doch bestimmten Werten im Array einen "deafult" Wert zuordnen muss welcher True ist, da sonst bei dieser herangehensweise immer False herauskommt. 

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus für eure Hilfe


----------



## Kirby.exe (5. Nov 2020)

Nevermind, habs gelöst  man muss die ganz linke spalte einfach mit true füllen


----------

